# aus 2XML mache 1XML mit XSLT



## kirbylix (30. Okt 2012)

morgen zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal euere Hilfe, ich versuche mit Hilfe von Java (was auch gerade nicht so wichtig ist)
rufe ich 1 XML Datei mit einer XSLT Datei auf, das funktioniert auch alles super.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
in dem neuem XML-File brauche ich aber auch noch Daten aus einer anderen XML-Datei



Hat von euch jemand eine Lösung ?


----------



## Marcinek (30. Okt 2012)

Ein XSL Transformer kann imho nur eine Datei transformieren.

Du musst diese vorher zusammenführen.


----------



## kirbylix (30. Okt 2012)

aha, ok
haste auch schnell ne idee, wie ich das mache ?


----------



## Marcinek (30. Okt 2012)

java xml merge - Google Search


----------



## kirbylix (30. Okt 2012)

danke dir


----------

